

Ask HN: what indie computer game to buy as gifts? - diN0bot

hi, i'm not much of a gamer myself, though i recently bought world of goo for someone and we ended up tag teaming with great fun. i like supporting small/indie business folks, too.<p>i'm looking to buy computer games for another gamer or two. any recommendations? i tried googling around, but recs are really much better.<p>through 'em out. even better if you made the game yourself :-)<p>more info for the help of it:<p>one of the gamers really liked starcraft--is there any modern game in the same genre? (he liked WoW, ok. he doesn't play the onlinen team stuff)<p>the other gamer played the secrets of monkey island and myst way back.<p>i just want to get them something fun. windows machines only.<p>thx!
======
gprisament
I haven't actually played it, but "blueberry garden" looks pretty sweet from
the trailer and won top prize at the independent games festival.
<http://eriksvedang.com/blueberrygarden/>

------
kqr2
For the gamer who liked Monkey Island, they might also like _On the Rain Slick
Precipice of Darkness_

<http://www.rainslick.com/>

------
diN0bot
thx for the recs! blueberry garden looks interesting. i also liked Braid for
the platform genre.

haha. i read penny arcade (not for the gamer jokes, tho ?!) and didn't realize
they had a game.

